# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  درخواست جزوه گرافیک کامپیوتری

## nofilter2

سلام
دوستان عزیز لطفا اگه جزوه ی گرافیک کامپیوتری دارید اینجا بزارین یا اینکه لینکشو برام بفرستید.

خیلی ممنون

----------


## misagh1359

draftGRAPHIC.part1.rar

draftGRAPHIC.part2.rar

draftGRAPHIC.part3.rar

draftGRAPHIC.part4.rar

----------

